# Chicken Pot Pie



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Tried this one last trip, and the kids as well as the adults loved it.

2 large Chicken Breasts cooked and cubed
2 large can Mixed Veggies (the ones with potatoes - 28-29 oz.)
1 can Cream of Mushroom Soup
1 can Cream of Chicken Soup
10 refrigerated biscuits (the kind found in the pop cans on the dairy aisle)
salt & pepper

Drain the liquid from one of the vegetable cans. Mix everything except for biscuits (including the liquid from the second can of veggies) into dutch over, cover, and place on coals (between one to two layers deep) - no coals on top. Check after 15 minutes to see if warm - you don't want to boil (or at least don't overboil). Add biscuits, cover, and add coals to top. Should take about another 15 minutes for biscuits to be ready.

I planned this the night after we had grilled steaks, so I grilled the breasts at the same time. You could cook them at home before the trip.

My wife was the one who mixed everything together, and I thought she had put in too much pepper for the kids' taste - however, they didn't complain about it and ate well (I think they loved the biscuits, and that helped cut the pepper). We had 3 adults and 3 kids, so I added a chicken breast, another can of Cream of Chicken, and another can of veggies (half drained). I tried to add 5 more biscuits, but my son opened the can and dropped 3 in the gravel. They wouldn't have fit anyway :rotflmao1:


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh man this looks great--I will have to try it at home. I have been looking for an easy chicken pot pie recipe.


----------



## johnnymac (Apr 30, 2008)

This is making me hungry.


----------



## bramm (Feb 12, 2009)

Chicken Pot Pie :thumbup1:.. a real favourite of mine..and that recipe sounds easy.. even to me :whistling:

Stephen


----------



## bobvaughn (Sep 26, 2008)

*Tomorrows lunch*

I think I will make this for tomorrows lunch.....:icon_smile_bbq:


----------



## silky54 (Aug 11, 2009)

I made this when we went RVing in the VA mountains, I used fresh vegetables it was delicious., also subsituted half a can of chicken broth because I forgot the write down the receipe (LOL) and trying to go from memory ;-), and it still was awesome.


----------

